# Silly question?



## craftymama86 (Feb 5, 2012)

I kind of feel silly asking this but will a male dog try to mate a female dog if she's pregnant?....... My GPs are wild right now!


----------



## crazyland (Feb 5, 2012)

Mount yes, mate no.


----------

